# LAS scoring?



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I see the qualifying scores posted. 
What is the meaning of the "1 out, 2 out, 3 out ,4 out" numbers?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The shots are each scored in the order shot. You have to choose a shooting pattern and shoot each end in the same pattern. The 1st out is the first miss of the baby x.. 2nd out is the next miss, etc... This is used to break a tie, of which there were many in count and x's...

One matchup wound up going through all 11's and to the first 10 missed.. so keeping track of each arrow shot in the proper order.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

What if the shooter missed more than 4 baby x's?

Ex. 
First place shooter missed 4 baby x's. 
The first one was arrow # 18, then # 22, then # 29, then # 40.

Second place shooter missed 5 baby x's. 
The first was arrow # 14, then # 20, then # 29, then # 45.

Do they not need to keep up with more than 4 missed baby X's to get there ranking/ position?

I know the more you miss the lower your rank.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

TN ARCHER said:


> What if the shooter missed more than 4 baby x's?
> 
> Ex.
> First place shooter missed 4 baby x's.
> ...


Yes, every shot is recorded on the score cards (2 sets per shooter) and the cards are then examined.. it will go down as far as needed to break the tie... it's rare that two shoot 60 shots in the exact same order, but.. possible. In which case I think there is a shootoff.. but I don't have my rulz handy atm..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

In NFAA competition, two sets of score cards are kept through the round for each shooter. The scoring was grouped into teams, depending on the target you shot.. target 1 and 2, 3 and 4, etc.. we had 6 odd, so we broke the last two Masters groups into 3 ea.. then you have two scorers and an arrow caller.. 

That keeps everything honest.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Gotcha!

Now in the elimination rounds , how many arrows are they shooting?

Doesn't look like they are shooting full 30 arrow rounds.

What does that W/L column mean/ represent?

Trying to figure out how you can shoot 11 x's with a total of 121.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks like Reo won it and Hopkins got 2nd


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/2010classic/format.html

Qualification Round

>Shoot your Qualification Round Friday at 9:00am, 12:30, 4:00 or 7:00pm or Saturday at 9:00am, 12:30 or 4:00pm
>All Friday Qualification Round Shooters will be entered into a drawing for a $500 LAS Gift Certificate
>60 Arrows from 18m at the 40cm. 3 Spot Face w/ Super X's scored as 11's; Possible 660 score
>10 ends of 3 (30 shots), put up a new face and switch Top/Bottom or Bottom/Top on your lane for the remaining 10 ends (30 shots)
>Qualification Round will be timed 2 minutes ( 2:00 ) for 3 shots
>Possible score of 660 points after 60 arrows shot. This allows 9's to be shot and still score well with 11's!
>4 shooters per clipboard, double scoring, arrows are called by the majority of the 3 other archers
>Archers must have their arrows recorded in the order that they were shot for each end. Identify the 1st, 2nd, 3rd spot on your target face for the order of arrows shot
>1st, 2nd & 3rd Arrows out of the 11 ring must be recorded in the order that they were shot (1, 2, 3 on 3 Spot Face)
>Do Not Touch any Arrow or Target Face until the scores have been called & recorded accurately on the scorecard
>Archer can request a Line Judge if he/she disagrees with group call; Line Judge ruling is final
>Ties are based on Score, # of 11's, then the 1st arrow out of highest scoring ring (longest clean wins)
>Archer's are required to replace target face at Line Judge’s discretion; Face may not be repaired
>Two shots in spot will score (lowest score first), assuming archer hit what they shot at; no score for someone else's target face
>Witnessed bounce outs or occurrences of witnessed physical interference by another archer will be re‐shot
>Shots triggered after the buzzer will not count; Arrows that can't be reached from the line can't be re‐shot
>Archer can miss up to 2 ends for equipment failure; score will be made up at the end: No practice on floor before resuming with group
>Results and Ranking for the Qualification round will be announced after the finish of the 4:00 line at approx. 8:00 pm

Elimination Round

Men's Unlimited
Archers with the Top 64 Qualifying Scores advance to the first Elimination Round on Sunday. 64 Archers, ranked 17th through 48th shoot their 1/32 head‐to‐head round beginning at 8am, following the 1st to 16th and 49th to 64th ranked archers will shoot their 1/32 Elimination Round at 9am. Each will consist of a 12 Arrow (4 ends of 3 shots) FITA Style (Brackets first against last, second against next to last, etc.) on the 40cm. 3 Spot Face scored with Super X's scoring as 11's; (#17 vs. #48, #18 vs.#47, #1 vs. #64, #2 vs. #63, etc.) The 1/16 Semi‐Final Round will be shot following the brackets in the same 12 Arrow (4 ends of 3 shots) FITA Style; cutting the field to 16 Semi‐Finalists following the brackets to shoot a second 12 Arrow FITA Style Elimination of 2 ends of 6 shots to give us the 8 Finalists ranked by cumulative scores from Qualification, 1/32 Semi‐Final and 1/16 Final Elimination rounds. The 8 Finalists will engage in a Shoot‐Up Round with #8 shooting #7, winner shooting #6, etc.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/2010classic/downloads/Men_Unlimited_web.pdf

dont think so

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1118857&page=4



WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Looks like Reo won it and Hopkins got 2nd


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here is the format.. it's a bit complex, but fully explained in the elimination scoring info.. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/2010classic/format.html


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

So.... a 121 with 11 x's means one arrow was a "no score"... right?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

11x11=121


----------

